# What Are You Feeding Your Dogs



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I had the misfortune to get into a bit of a spat with someone on a dog site over feeding them "raw"

Now I know they are all descended from wolves and all that malarky back in the stone age but these days they for the most part are domestic pets. I'd never give Bill raw meat of any sort. To be fair he eats pretty much what I eat and will scoff down most things plus his daily, some biscuits IAMS Mature and Senior at the moment and a variety of those small tubs you get mixed in which he never turns his nose up at. He's nearly ten now, a perfectly healthy and happy little camper.

I know a few here have dogs so what say you.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a 5 year old black lab, she has been raw fed since a pup. Does get the very occasional non raw, but 99% raw. She has been very healthy and I think it is each to their own. Loads of pros and cons arguments out there. My American Rat Terrier arrives in January from Colorado, I will be raw feeding him too.

Certainly does not turn them back into wolves like some say...lol.

Richy


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Mine have burns dry the other a special diet for his allergys and both have raw tripe umm


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

no raw food for duke, he has burns complete with a couple of tins of meat and he seems to be thriving on it


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow there are a whole lot of angry dog owners out there in cyber space, one even said to me her dog would tell her if what she fed it was any good. Now here's the rub in nearly ten years, smart as he undoubtedly is, Bill has never ever uttered a single word to me

:lol: :lol:

The thing that concerns me about a lot of sites selling the stuff is when you get to the testimonials page, a bit like these snake oil car sites selling make you stuff for your car to go longer faster, it's all anecdotal and not backed up with any proper accredited facts and figures or proper research. Interesting I need to have a better read up on this.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I would say the common sense "pro" to not feeding raw is the reduction in the possibility of transmitting a disease or parasite to the animal. That may or may not affect the dog, but because you live in close proximity to the dog you face some risk of it as well.

Later,

William


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, I'm no longer a dog owner, as he stayed with my ex, and then she gave him to a friend as she couldn't give him the walks he needed. He was a healthy boy on pretty much anything though...





and just because this makes me smile...


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> ]


It looks like he's swallowed that whole


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Shame when that happens, I had similar custody issues with my ex.

Just as an asides don't mention Bonio on some of these dog sites you'll get borderline death threats, be branded a cruel dog killer and they'll come in the night and take your mutt away

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Having kept working dogs for well over 30 years (all of which have lived out) I have found that they will all thrive on most kinds of food from the dry bagged stuff to raw off-cuts from the butchers which at one time between myself and brother in law we were feeding feeding to 9 /10 dogs and still had spare to give away!

The only thing that I personally don't feed unless desperate is canned food (though they will eat it), mainly because a quick check on the ingredients usually exposes they are mostly made up of 'moisture' i.e. water!

I would rather pay for food and give the dogs water from the tap.

I will also say that when any of the mutts have been off colour then, raw (definitely *NOT* cooked) chicken thighs or legs including skin and bones, usually has the effect of getting weight back on them and looking better within a couple of days.

Oh almost forgot I also try not to feed raw pork scraps or off cuts because it usually gives them the sh!ts pretty quickly.

That's just my experience over the years for what its worth, and I do not profess to being a canine dietitian of any kind.

:fox:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> and just because this makes me smile...


Great photo Tim, brought a smile to my face straight away.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

My 2german shepherds get royal canin dry and some nature diet wet food. Both love it and seem to thrive. They also get chicken and bones from the slaughterhouse to clean their teeth on.

I avoid pedigree as I had a bad experience with my old shepherd getting severe wet excema and being very ill when they changed the recipe years ago. Cost us over Â£2k in vets bills and months to get him right. He went onto royal canin and thrived on it, living until he was 14.

I too avoid giving them pork due to the "tommy tits" factor.

My old rescue staffy loved chilli and toasted tuna sandwiches if he could get them. Now that dog could fart! He had malnutrition when we got him but after months of perseverance he looked great. Initially he'd only eat cat food and only a small amount due to his shrunken stomach but he thrived on royal canin.

Luckily I get it from a wholesaler so don't have to pay full retail cost...)


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

We've given our Border Collie stuff from Costco - Autarchy or something, the bag is in the garage and it's raining 

Its a dried food with no wheat, we noticed that he got sudden diarrhoea if he had any bread or similar products as well as a rash on his skin.

I also had advice that tinned wet food can contain additives and chemicals that can cause behaviour problems, we certainly saw his behaviour calm down when we switched food.


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

Our duke on the avatar loves spaghetti bolognese with grated Parmesan.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bill will pretty much scoff anything that's going although he wasn't to keen on the piri piri chicken. I can see that some dogs might have issues with various processed food but I'd still not give him actually raw meat, if he gets any leftovers they are always cooked.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bill is partial to Lasagna and Beans for starters










And a couple of Jammie Dodgers for afters










Then an hour in the sun and alls good with him


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Wait till the 710 see this........... :thumbup: :thumbup: She was going on about Bill's diet last night. :lol:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


>


Bribing him with a dentistix didn't work then..?!


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Our two lurchers are fed dry complete , carrot peelings and general decent quality leftovers and once or twice a week raw chicken wings . They are both full of energy happy and healthy .


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

My cocker and sprocker have mainly dry food. Use one called `Symply' as it has no `padding'. They also get some leftovers to add a bit of variety. There are some dry foods that are very high in protein which is great for active/working dogs.

If you get a tin of dog food and give it a really good stir, you will see just how much of it is water - often up to 2/3rds.


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

I've got a 2 1/2 year old Staffy ( well we think he's a Staffy, probably a bit of Boxer in him)He's a rescue from the RSPCA. We changed him from processed food to raw and he's really doing well.

The food is all fit for human consumption, and is prepared locally to us in Poole. The difference in his coat is amazing. It was quite course when we first got him. Nearly 3 months later it's so smooth and soft. The biggest plus is that he doesn't suffer from stinky farts, which Staffies are reknowned for!

The choice of food is great. He eats better than I do


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Omegamaniac said:


> We changed him from processed food to raw
> 
> The food is all fit for human consumption,


Would you eat it ??

I'm betting not

:lol: :lol:

I'll also have a punt on it being all the scrag ends that they can't sell for human consumption.


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

BondandBigM

The chicken we feed our dog is no different to what we eat. We did a lot of research on raw food before we decided to go with the raw


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Omegamaniac said:


> BondandBigM
> 
> The chicken we feed our dog is no different to what we eat.


It is

I'll pretty much bet everything I've got in my pocket your's is cooked

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bill waiting for a bit of bacon butty................................ but he only likes them on toast with HP broon sauce and cooked


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

This could go either of two ways. So I'll end my side here


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Omegamaniac said:


> This could go either of two ways. So I'll end my side here


:lol: :lol:

Don't take it too seriously I was just curious about what people were feeding their mutts, either or it's no big deal. I've had dogs around since I was a kid and always fed them scraps and pretty much what we ate, I've never killed one yet. I have to say though untill recently I didn't realize the raw thing was so popular and would never have thought of feeding anything with raw meat but that's me.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Omegamaniac said:
> 
> 
> > This could go either of two ways. So I'll end my side here
> ...


Having regulated slaughterhouses for years for SEPA, any meat not fit is dyed bright green and sent for rendering, the rest, which could be premium meat, but perhaps got a knife mark where it shouldn't or maybe dropped onto floor (which in the top houses are sterile anyway) goes to pet food etc. I'd happily eat it.

Also, you'll find a lot of the kennels for hunting hounds give them raw meat straight from a butcher or slaughterhouse.


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

BondandBigM, I've been around here long enough not to get offended :yes:

I've not had a dog for about 10 years, and we wanted to feed him properly as you see so many fat Staffies, I didn't want him to get fat.

He is thriving on the raw food. We get it from Nurturing by Nature in Poole. I costs less than Â£1 a day to feed him. Plus they sell loads of treats like pig noses and ears which our dog loves. The biggest plus to raw food is a less farty dog


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

In most cases a fat dog is absolutely nothing to do with what they eat and everything to do with the owner simply overfeeding them and usually not exercising them properly


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Our pooch gets plenty of exercise. He gets nearly 2 hours a day, plus he has a decent size garden to run around in. Poor thing was out for 4 hours yesterday with my brother's Springer. Both dogs were worn out


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

can I email you a couple of pictures to post for me please Bond


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Omegamaniac said:


> can I email you a couple of pictures to post for me please Bond


Sure you can

bond and bigm at googlemail dot com

And I should be able to sort it out


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Here you go

Mr Omegamaniacs pooches having a day out at the seaside


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Shame when that happens, I had similar custody issues with my ex.
> 
> Just as an asides don't mention Bonio on some of these dog sites..........
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Isn't he the lead singer in some band or other...? :dntknw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bill's new favorite treats










I'm sure you can guess what happened next










I nearly lost a couple of fingers and he didn't even bother to lick the filling in the middle

:lol: :lol:


----------

